# Looking to play or run game in Medicine Hat



## LordSoth (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello all!

I'm looking to play almost any sort of fantasy based roleplaying game in the Medicine Hat, Alberta area.  I've played:  Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Ravenloft, Palladium, MERPS - Middle Earth Roleplaying, Vampire: The Dark Ages, Pendragon and TSR Conan Roleplaying.

I'd also be interested in running a TSR Conan Campaign or something set in any D&D world.  No matter the version.

If anyone's interested, please respond to this post or send me an e-mail to bradshoobridge@karate.com

Thanks for your time!

Lord Soth ~Brad


----------

